# Pirelli have made the 225/45R16 P700-Z which was OE on the E30 M3 and the Z1



## longstonetyres (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi

Apologies for the commercial post, but i thought you guys would want to know that Pirelli have made them again.






BMW E30 M3 Tyres - Classic Tyres for BMW E30 M3


BMW E30 M3 tyres. Welcome to the home of BMW E30 M3 tyres. Buy BMW E30 M3 tyres online. BMW E30 M3 tyre pressures, original equipment OE. Classic BMW tyres.




www.longstonetyres.co.uk





They are available through the Pirelli Collezione distribuors on here 

https://www.cinturato.net/


----------

